# Arkay Cis turbo kit help



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

Looking for help with a few questions. 
I'm looking to run about 10 lbs of boost on a stock G60 engine. on CIS. What do I need to do for fuel enrichment? 
Can someone explain this http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Turbo/enrichment.gif
to me in a little more detail. What's a 1lb pressure switch?

Also... I have the Arkay fuel extra injector controller but I have no Ideal what wires need spliced or plugged in where?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the pressure switch controls the extra injector..

thats the only way you could really get a cis system to recognise boost, and it was basically all its own fuel system, just with the addition of that spare injector and controller.. basically a piggyback fuel system just for richening things up.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

DustyGTI said:


> Looking for help with a few questions.
> I'm looking to run about 10 lbs of boost on a stock G60 engine. on CIS. What do I need to do for fuel enrichment?
> Can someone explain this http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Turbo/enrichment.gif
> to me in a little more detail. What's a 1lb pressure switch?
> ...


The thing in the picture is just a hobbs switch that closes at the set pressure. The connection is to the coolant temp sensor to fool it into thinking it's cold in order to increase fueling. I had the Arkay kit a long time ago but I can't remember what the wiring was like. I'm sure it would've been power, ground, tach, and the injector wires along with a boost connection.


----------

